
The Demise of Tilt, a Bargain for AirBnB, a Classic Loss for Investors Like A16Z - theprop
https://www.fastcompany.com/3069164/how-tilt-veered-off-course
======
notburnt
The schadenfreude is high in this article.

They took a shot but missed. It happens.

Everyone second guesses when things don't work out. That happens too.

